# Tank mix



## Thad (Nov 29, 2011)

Has anyone ever used the tank mix of roundup, atrazine , and prowl h2o. I know u can mix roundup and atrazine. And u can mix roundup and prowl. But did not know if u could mix all 3. I am spaying it on dormant bermuda grass.


----------



## Bob M (Feb 11, 2012)

I have mixed round up, prowl and bicep. Bicep is dual and atrazine. But you should prob call your local extension office or chemical dealer.


----------



## NDVA HAYMAN (Nov 24, 2009)

I would not think it would be a problem if used in the recommended amounts. Be sure to wash your sprayer out immediately after using.Prowl is a mess to deal with and the inside of your sprayer will be yellow if not flushed out asap.


----------



## Thad (Nov 29, 2011)

Thanks for the info. I thought it would be ok but it's alwase better to ask. Thanks agan.


----------



## endrow (Dec 15, 2011)

Thad said:


> Has anyone ever used the tank mix of roundup, atrazine , and prowl h2o. I know u can mix roundup and atrazine. And u can mix roundup and prowl. But did not know if u could mix all 3. I am spaying it on dormant bermuda grass.


I have used that tank mix on corn.


----------

